# 1151 vs 2011-3



## Provin915 (Jan 3, 2016)

Hey guys,

I am in a midst of comparing components and initially I was opting for the Skylake i5 6600K and Z170 chipset. Now, I found out that the i7 5820K Boxed and X99 chipset are 'only' ~200 Euro's more expensive.

So, my question; for purely gaming and streaming which combination would be better? I would assume the latter choice since it has more cores and hyperthreading. However, the Skylake is newer and I assume it is more futureproof, although I am in no way an expert. I was wondering if any expert here could disprove me on this issue.

Thanks in advance!

Hereby the list of components for my new right if it is relevant in any case.

Case: NZXT H440 Black/Red
MOBO: MSI X99A Raider
CPU: Intel Core i7 5820K Boxed
CPU Cooler: Corsair Hydro H105
Fans: Corsair SP120 Quiet Edition 120mm
GPU: MSI R9 390 8GB
RAM: G.Skill Ripjaws V 16GB 2133 Mhz
SSD: Samsung Evo 250GB
HDD: Seagate Barracuda 1TB
PSU: Corsair RM 550x

Edit 1:

Solved; will opt for Z170 platform with i5 6600K/6700K


----------



## Aquinus (Jan 3, 2016)

Provin915 said:


> for purely gaming and streaming which combination would be better?


Skylake. There is no reason to go 2011-3 if all you're doing is gaming and if you're not planning on running more than 2 GPUs. There is nothing that 2011-3 offers that Skylake doesn't already do well when it comes to gaming.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Jan 3, 2016)

Aquinus said:


> Skylake. There is no reason to go 2011-3 if all you're doing is gaming and if you're not planning on running more than 2 GPUs. There is nothing that 2011-3 offers that Skylake doesn't already do well when it comes to gaming.



Hold yer horses... it just depends on the PRICE! If X99 comes cheaper, no problems, otherwise go skylake. Gaming wise they are the same, heck my Sandy is still the same....


----------



## Provin915 (Jan 3, 2016)

@Aquinus Thank you for your input. What about streaming and multi-GPU setups? I will likely go for a triple screen setup and perhaps later buy another GPU. Will the X99 chipset 'outperform' the Z170?

@Ferrum Master I do not think the X99 will become cheaper than the Z170. Any advice about streaming and multi-GPU setups? Thanks for the fast replies!


----------



## alucasa (Jan 3, 2016)

Skylake. No question about that. 

Futureproof isn't going to happen though no matter which hardware you choose. Give it a year and Skylake will be old tech with rumors of sparkling new tech just over the horizon.


----------



## Aquinus (Jan 3, 2016)

Ferrum Master said:


> Hold yer horses... it just depends on the PRICE! If X99 comes cheaper, no problems, otherwise go skylake. Gaming wise they are the same, heck my Sandy is still the same....


If the price is the same, why not go with the newer platform? Z170 offers a heck of a lot more than X99 does (talking about the PCH itself.)


Provin915 said:


> What about streaming and multi-GPU setups?


Skylake will handle 2 GPUs just fine. Streaming depends on the tools your using but bad tools are going to suck regardless of that platform IMHO. I suggest Skylake because it is most likely to get you the most for your experience and a quad-core i7 should give you more than enough horsepower in order to stream.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Jan 3, 2016)

They only scare moment if you will want to do NVME RAID. Then you won't be able to do multi GPU and RAID, as there are not enough lanes. Then the only option is X99. Otherwise, go Skylake.


----------



## Provin915 (Jan 3, 2016)

@Aquinus Aright thanks, I guess I will stick with the Skylake platform and either get a i5 6600K or i7 6600K.


----------



## Aquinus (Jan 3, 2016)

Ferrum Master said:


> They only scare moment if you will want to do NVME RAID.


PCI-E devices can't be RAID'ed together unless you're using software RAID which makes no sense since many NVME drives are already faster than 1GB/s. Not quite sure what you think would be gained from doing that.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Jan 3, 2016)

Aquinus said:


> PCI-E devices can't be RAID'ed together unless you're using software RAID which makes no sense since many NVME drives are already faster than 1GB/s. Not quite sure what you think would be gained from doing that.



You are wrong on that mate... Intel RST will see them and you can bind them together as any other device.


----------



## Aquinus (Jan 3, 2016)

Ferrum Master said:


> You are wrong on that mate... Intel RST will see them and you can bind them together as any other device.
> 
> View attachment 70723


That's because it's going through the PCH *not the CPU*. Do I really need to get @RejZoR in here to explain what he experienced with his X99 board and how RST doesn't show drives connected directly to the CPU via PCI-E?

Z170 (the PCH itself,) is a special animal because it has a ton of free PCI-E lanes in order to do this.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Jan 3, 2016)

Aquinus said:


> That's because it's going through the PCH *not the CPU*. Do I really need to get @RejZoR in here to explain what he experienced with his X99 board and how RST doesn't show drives connected directly to the CPU via PCI-E?
> 
> Z170 is a special animal because it has a ton of free PCI-E lanes in order to do this.



RejZoR always falls down up upon uncommon problems . But that's the thing. They are raidable in software mode. I guess he wanted them to be bootable also, that's a no go then, yes.


----------



## Aquinus (Jan 3, 2016)

Ferrum Master said:


> RejZoR always falls down up upon uncommon problems . But that's the thing. They are raidable in software mode. I guess he wanted them to be bootable also, that's a no go then, yes.


No, it wasn't even detected in RST because it didn't go through the PCH. Software RAID = Windows, not Intel RST. @RejZoR wanted to use it for caching but, the drive *never showed up in RST*. Period. End of story. For it to be available for RST it *must* go through the PCH.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Jan 3, 2016)

Aquinus said:


> No, it wasn't even detected in RST because it didn't go through the PCH. Software RAID = Windows, not Intel RST. @RejZoR wanted to use it for caching but, the drive *never showed up in RST*. Period. End of story. For it to be available for RST it *must* go through the PCH.



Funny... I remember often that RST shows up drives hooked up even through ASMEDIA controller, it just acts as a GUI for windows drive manager, it shows all drives really. But caching is another story, for sure...


----------



## Aquinus (Jan 3, 2016)

Ferrum Master said:


> Funny... I remember often that RST shows up drives hooked up even through ASMEDIA controller, it just acts as a GUI for windows drive manager, it shows all drives really. But caching is another story, for sure...


Funny how both devices on my ASMedia 6GB controller (a 500GB and DVD drive) don't show up in my interface... Keep the claims coming though, I'm having too much fun.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Jan 3, 2016)

Aquinus said:


> Funny how both devices on my ASMedia 6GB controller (a 500GB and DVD drive) don't show up in my interface... Keep the claims coming though, I'm having too much fun.
> View attachment 70724



Could be, I just saying what I remember. Maybe I am messing the look of GUI with another software, or it was something very old.


----------



## Schmuckley (Jan 3, 2016)

X99:$300 for board (could be less..)
$300 for chip.

Z170: $380 for chip and Approx $200 for board.


I'd get the extra 2 cores  and working USB and GPU working more often and all that for $20 more.

The IPC difference isn't all that.

 They jacked the price on 5820k.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Jan 3, 2016)

Schmuckley said:


> and working USB



Huh? Did I miss something about the Z170?


----------



## Schmuckley (Jan 3, 2016)

Apparently so.Many problems installing things off of USB.
The INF drivers don't even install on mine.No INF,No USB.


----------



## alucasa (Jan 3, 2016)

? I've been installing things fine from USB. I have H110 chipset though.


----------



## Aquinus (Jan 3, 2016)

Schmuckley said:


> Apparently so.Many problems installing things off of USB.
> The INF drivers don't even install on mine.No INF,No USB.


First I've heard of it. Maybe you want to back up that claim with some proof? Are people having trouble with it or are *you* having trouble it it? I feel like it it was a wide-spread problem we would have heard about it by now. I suspect you're not doing something right.


----------



## Schmuckley (Jan 3, 2016)

Aquinus said:


> First I've heard of it. Maybe you want to back up that claim with some proof?


That's privileged information.Just feedback from about 20 other people..that's all.


As for the IPC advantage of z170 over z97;I don't see it.



http://hwbot.org/benchmark/superpi_...Id=processor_3621&cores=4#start=0#interval=20

http://hwbot.org/benchmark/superpi_...Id=processor_4012&cores=4#start=0#interval=20


----------



## Aquinus (Jan 3, 2016)

Schmuckley said:


> That's privileged information.Just feedback from about 20 other people..that's all.


So in other words, you're making a claim with no proof where no one else seems to have had this issue. On top of that, a mysterious 20 people that you can't talk about have had this same issue you have. That's FUD with all the trimmings.


Schmuckley said:


> As for the IPC advantage of z170 over z97;I don't see it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Z170 (PCH) is a whole lot more capable than X99 (PCH) at being able to drive storage and other devices.


----------



## alucasa (Jan 3, 2016)

Well, 20 people having USB problem is nothing new in my book.

That's like what 0.001% of total userbase? It can be ignored, me thinks.


----------



## Schmuckley (Jan 3, 2016)

No sir it is not.Here,Let me direct you to some posts about it.


http://www.tomshardware.com/answers/id-2851900/asus-z170-usb.html

http://forums.evga.com/rss-m2402828.ashx

http://www.tomshardware.com/answers/id-2644446/drivers-install.html

https://forum-en.msi.com/index.php?topic=261889.0

You have to use a PS/2 splitter in order to run XP.

I happen to have a PCIE USB 2.0 card I got free from Newegg.

It's a young chipset.It has bugs.

I can't post private conversations I have with people.

Not many people have even adopted the chipset yet.


----------



## Aquinus (Jan 3, 2016)

Schmuckley said:


> You have to use a PS/2 splitter in order to run XP.


You're running Windows XP on it?! No wonder it doesn't work, it don't even have generic drivers for a lot of these things because it's so old. Also, Windows 7 doesn't have support for USB 3.0 OOTB like 8.1 and 10 do, so it's not realistic to expect it to work without the entire set of chipset drivers to be installed. Hell, even my P9X79 Deluxe basically says it doesn't work with XP and it's 3-4 years older than your board.

This is a freaking joke. It's not a "young chipset with bugs," you're using an archaic OS without the support you require.


----------



## alucasa (Jan 3, 2016)

Win XP and Win 7 have both been phased out. It's not uncommon to see having issues installing drivers on both OS.

Win XP will have a lot of weird issues on UEFI hardware.
Win 7 will have more and more issues on UEFI hardware also.

It's also important to remember that neither OS has native USB3 driver. (I could be wrong on Win 7 though.)

So, my conclusion is that it's OS specific issues which aren't hardware issues.


----------



## Schmuckley (Jan 3, 2016)

You know what's funny? Everything works without a hitch in Linux.


----------



## Aquinus (Jan 3, 2016)

Schmuckley said:


> You know what's funny? Everything works without a hitch in Linux.


...because you're not using a kernel from over a decade ago like XP. Try using a 2.2 or 2.4 kernel and see where that gets you.


----------



## alucasa (Jan 3, 2016)

Schmuckley said:


> You know what's funny? Everything works without a hitch in Linux.



Of course, it does if you use a recent distro. What are you trying to prove anyway?


----------



## Schmuckley (Jan 3, 2016)

Oh, I'm sorry,the only person I know of that runs Windows 8.1 or 10 is my friend's 15 year old kid.


----------



## R-T-B (Jan 3, 2016)

Schmuckley said:


> No sir it is not.Here,Let me direct you to some posts about it.
> 
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.com/answers/id-2851900/asus-z170-usb.html
> ...



The issue they are encountering could be fixed by telling the USB 3.0 ports to act as 2.0 ports.  This same issue would crop up on X99, BTW.



Schmuckley said:


> Oh, I'm sorry,the only person I know of that runs Windows 8.1 or 10 is my friend's 15 year old kid.



Are you trolling?  Look around this forum.


----------



## Aquinus (Jan 3, 2016)

R-T-B said:


> Are you trolling? Look around this forum.


You don't have to look much further than this thread, at least 3 of the 5 of us (as of this post,) are running Windows 10.


----------

